# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الديكور والأثاث المنزلي >  maroon bedroom

## دموع الغصون

*اللون ـآلخمرٍي [ Ruésst ] او اللون العنآبي او كمآ يسمى بـ ( دمْ ـالغزآل ) ..
وٍهو منتهىَ درٍجآت ـآللوٍنْ ـالآحمرٍ يسميه البعض لونٍ السعآدهـ .. والبعض الآخر يصفه بلون الج ـمآل اللآمحدود ..
ولكنْ الجميع إتفق على آنه
اللون ـالملكي فهوْ يوٍحي [ بالـ فخـآمه وٍـالرٍسميه ] ... كمآ يٌشعركْ
هَذآ اللوٍنْ بالدفء ^_^
آمآ بالنسبه للوٍرٍد فـ يَدٌلْ اللوٍن منه إلى جمآل ـالعقل ـالبآطنْ ...
وٍ لذوٍآت ـالبشرٍه البيضآء فـ [ آللوٍن ـالعنآبي ] يناسبهنْ جداً وٍيزٍيدهـنْ
إشرٍآقاً وٍحيوٍيه وٍج ـمآلآً ..





غرف نوم اللون العنابي









































































*

----------


## محمد العزام

انتقاء رائع 

مشكورة ياصاحبة الذوق الرفيع على هذا الاختيار

----------


## (dodo)

حلويين كتير دموع كلك زوق

----------


## &روان&

كتير حلوة
يسلمو دموع

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*اعشق هذا اللون.... مجموعة بالفعل جميلة ومميزة ايضا"
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورين على المرور والتفاعل الجميل 
اختيار جميل 

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مشكورة دموع 
يسلمو كتير حلوات وبجننوا وفيهن حركة وفكرة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*ديكورات رائعة وتصاميم ساحرة بالفعل سحرتني ، وانا بعشق اللون الخمري ، بتشكرك دموع على الإختيارات الموفقة ، كلك زووووق*

----------

